# igi 2 uninstallation problem



## 27mohit (Apr 26, 2003)

while uninstalling igi2 , there was a power cut or something like that ,the cpu just restarted so i manually deleted the game folder from my pc .
after some days when i tried to install it again from the cd , i got a message " PREVIOUS INSTALLATION DETECTED PLEASE UNINSTALL FIRST" when i try to uninstall from cd it shows "UNWISE32 NOT FOUND ". 
what should i do ?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Click start->Run, type 'regedit' (without quotes), and do a search for the name of the game, or the company's name, and delete anything that comes up.


----------

